# ?What kinds of fish can live in a 10 gal tank?



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

okay, in another thread,
i was told to move my three goldfish into a big tub.
now I have an extra ten gallon tank with a filter,
with no fish to put in it!
What should i put in it?
I am gonna research it some,
But feel free to give me suggestions!​


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you going one species or multiple?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

In my ten gallon I have 5 male guppies and am adding 4 Red Cherry Shrimp! Guppies are wonderful and very rewarding. Get ONLY MALES, though.


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

um, multiple!


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

oh! and i am also looking for the most colorful and cheapest tank possible!


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

i am thinking about getting guppies!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

3 guppies, 6 neons and some shrimp. but have you cycled your tank yet? you need to do this before you get ANY fish at all


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, not cycling is pushing it even with bettas but they are a hardy species. Neon tetras are definitely not hardy and NEED a cycles tank. Not sure about guppies, they are pretty just I don't ain't live bearers and have to deal with babies. Tetras are very nice to have, I would go with neon tetras because they stay small and are probably the easiest of tetras.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Mosquito Rasbora (_Boraras brigittae_) is a good fish for a 10 gal. If you add some live plants they will do rather well. They should be kept in groups of 6 or more because they are a schooling fish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Actually, do NOT get only males. I just learned the hard way. :[ Get 2 or 3 females and 1 male.


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

k!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Mosquito Rasbora (_Boraras brigittae_) is a good fish for a 10 gal. If you add some live plants they will do rather well. They should be kept in groups of 6 or more because they are a schooling fish.


Definitely not for a new tank, though - my experience of them is that they are fairly fragile.  They are beautiful fish, though. 



MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Actually, do NOT get only males. I just learned the hard way. :[ Get 2 or 3 females and 1 male.


Three male Endler's would work. Even prettier than guppies, IMHO.


----------

